# Has anyone done a DIY divorce, specifically in Texas?



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm interested in hearing experiences from people who have done a do-it-yourself divorce, particularly in Texas but in other states too. STBXH and I sat down and hashed out an equitable distribution of community property and are in agreement. I filed the petition for divorce at the courthouse and then he filed the waiver of service. The lady at the courthouse told me to come back in 60 days and I have a "Final Decree of Divorce" but I'm not sure if we're supposed to fill that out or wait for the judge? I'm a little confused as to what happens now?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I did it, K, although it's been many years. As I recall, you get your court date, you show up, the judge asks a couple of pro forma questions, and it's done.

Don't hesitate to call up the court clerk's office, they get these questions all the time.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

The county clerks office sent me to TexasLawHelp.org | A guide to free and low-cost legal aid, assistance and services in Texas. As I understand it you have to already have the final divorce decree filled out and ready for everyone to sign. That site has the forms and a checklist to go through. Which county are you filing in? The county website might have specific forms that they request. The clerk in my county said the forms on that website are acceptable to our judge.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you. I am in Collin County.


----------

